# HP Pavilion a1730n Soundcard Driver for XP



## tumtum96 (Aug 21, 2008)

I wiped out the operating system for my HP Pavilion a1730n which came with Windows Vista Home edition and installed Windows XP.

I had to install individal drviers for each of the devices in the computer. Everything works except for the sound. According to HP, the onboard Audio controller is Realtek ALC 888 High-Definition Audio. I followed their instructions and installed the UAA driver ad then the Realtek Audio driver (sp26792.exe) but is does not work.

I also tried to install it manually through the control panel, when I choose, Realtek and then High Definition Audio my computer restarts on its own without completing any driver installation.

Is there any soundcard driver for HP Pavilion a1730n that works with XP?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, TumTum
Try these....
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Just tick the accept box and you'll be taken to the download page.
Choose the "Windows 2000, Windows XP/2003(32/64 bits) Driver only (Executable file)"

Uninstall previous installations from Add or Remove Programs, restart, cancel windows searching for drivers, disable ant-virus etc and run the setup.exe
Restart after completion.


----------

